# KCBS Judging class in Shelby, NC



## BigGQ (Jan 15, 2007)

Got my confirmation...anybody else going?


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2007)

Count one Finney in. 8)


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm heading out the door in a few minutes.  Should be there around 9:00.


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 28, 2007)

Mary and I had a great time. I learned that judging barbecue in multiple formats is very filling.   

It was an interesting class and Tony Stone was a good communicator. His information was given from a judging and cooking perspective. I learned to judge in an objective format. It took me a little longer to decide on the score I was giving the sample, because once you score a sample there is no changing. That kind of format encouraged me to think about each entry and make a good choices. I learned about the proper use of garnish, and that a proper box must contain six identifiable portions and a cooker can't include pooled sauce or you are toast. 

I liked the hands on aspect of the training class. We were prestented with 3 samples to judge. Willy T's out of Hickory provided good quality food for the event.

I attended the seminar as a cooker and judge. From the cooking standpoint, you were informed on the rules and requirements of a KCBS format contest. There were a few pointers that Tony threw out for brisket preperation and cooking, and a couple of good pork pointers, but you had to be paying attention, and the pointers were very basic. From a judging standpoint, All of the food came from the same cook and cooker. There wasn't much difference in flavor profiles. Some samples had rub and sauce on them, some didn't. They undercooked a couple of racks of ribs and mushed up some pork to demonstrate the differences.

Overall we had a blast. Traveling with Big Al Werts is always entertaining.

It was good to see Finney again.  He seems to be feeling better from his flu episode.  He definatly wasn't any prettier but his spirits were good and he had his color back.    

Good to see The Big GQ and Mrs. Monkey and I met Screaming Nite Hog there too. 

I hope to see everyone again soon.  



Jack


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm certified (or certifiable)...  Had a good time.  Learned a few things that go on, on the inside of the judging tent that would be helpful in future contests.  I winced a few times when Tony threw out a few "tips" that are our "SOP" when preparing comp meat.  And from the reactions of some of the other cookers, they had never thought of doing them.


----------

